# Eclipse 3.1 - Kommando Zeile?



## fuse (13. April 2006)

sers, wie kann man unter eclipse eine Kommando Zeilen eingabe machen?

denn der methode main wird ja ein String feld übergeben (String [] args).
unter dos (cmd) ist das ja kein problem, denn da gibt man ja einfach hinter dem namen der klasse mit der main methode die werte an (z.b. "java KlasseMain Scheisse Hoch Drei"      Scheisse Hoch Drei wird ja dann in das string feld geschrieben) , aber wie mach ich sowas unter eclipse???


----------



## skicu (13. April 2006)

Diese Parameter kannst du übergeben, indem du in

```
Run -> Debug... -> Arguments -> Program arguments
```
deine Parameter übergibst. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## fuse (13. April 2006)

skicu am 13.04.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Parameter kannst du übergeben, indem du in
> 
> ```
> Run -> Debug... -> Arguments -> Program arguments
> ...



ja genau das hab ich gesucht. vielen dank


----------

